# What bean should I go for next?



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi, when I started out, I constantly jumped from bean to bean enjoying the rollercoaster. Recently I've been trying to stick with one bean for a couple of months for better consistency and easier overall experience. I've been on CC Jampit Hit which was actually the first bean I ever bought, I really like it and am getting great results but I'd like to move to something a lighter. I've tried Jailbreak which I quite enjoyed but found very difficult/impossible to stop it spraying. I've tried probably most of the common blends, maybe it's time to go for SO? I drink primarily flat white and the odd espresso. I'm open to anything really, fruits, chocolates, whatever. SO or blends. Fire away please..


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Sean said:


> Hi, when I started out, I constantly jumped from bean to bean enjoying the rollercoaster. Recently I've been trying to stick with one bean for a couple of months for better consistency and easier overall experience. I've been on CC Jampit Hit which was actually the first bean I ever bought, I really like it and am getting great results but I'd like to move to something a lighter. I've tried Jailbreak which I quite enjoyed but found very difficult/impossible to stop it spraying. I've tried probably most of the common blends, maybe it's time to go for SO? I drink primarily flat white and the odd espresso. *I'm open to anything really, fruits, chocolates, whatever. SO or blends. Fire away please..*


With that "spec"....... Just pick something at random and give it a go!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Chocolates -

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/brazil-fazenda-cachoeira-da-grama-yellow-bourbon-pulped-natural

Mmm sweet and chocolate

http://silveroakcoffee.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=97

choc and nuts lvoely

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/fresh-coffee-beans/finca-las-meninas-el-salvador/

Great toffee coffee latte bomb

http://www.deargreencoffee.com/product/india-seethargundu-estate-250g

Green and black in a short milk drink

http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/282/nicaraguan-beneficio-de-florencia-maragogype.htm

Coffee favoured ice cream

Fruity

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/fresh-coffee-beans/rockomountainreserve/

Strawberry milk shake in errr milk

http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/293/prototype.htm

Lovely balanced peachy

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/costa-rica-finca-arbar-el-manatial-yellow-honey

Sweet choc lovley yellow fruit finish

Enjoy


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Drewster said:


> With that "spec"....... Just pick something at random and give it a go!


I appreciate that is the obvious thing to do, just wanted a trusty recommendation to sway me!


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Chocolates -
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/brazil-fazenda-cachoeira-da-grama-yellow-bourbon-pulped-natural
> 
> ...


Thanks boots, I think the sway I needed is to try a roaster I haven't visited before. Foundry Rocko Mountain it is!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sean said:


> Thanks boots, I think the sway I needed is to try a roaster I haven't visited before. Foundry Rocko Mountain it is!


No probs , will need a finder grind and longer brew ratio than say the jam pit .....

When you get it throw a thread up or ask foundry or callum t or even look up LSOL foundry on here for tips

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19248-Foundry-roasters-Lighter-side-of-life&highlight=lsol+foundry


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Went for the HB Costa Rica Finca Arbar El Manatial Yellow Honey in the end. Couldn't resist the plight of Carlos and his family! Arrived today, looking forward to it.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

If this helps good.....

I too only drink lungos with a touch of milk or a double espresso flat white.

At the moment I am using HAS BEAN ETHIOPIA YIRGACHEFFE CHELEBA.

I don't know what it is about this bean but it tastes great no matter how I make it. It is very forgiving and have never pulled a bitter or sour shot.

I would certainly recommend trying it.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Notes are doing some great coffee at the moment - have just ordered some filter from them for the shop.

JP


----------

